# adding a some more paws



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well we are going to add a new set of paws to our house...tho these ones wont be as fuzzy. lol.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Beautiful and congratulations


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*WOW!!!!!!*

I am over the moon for you all, that is fabulous news.

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you! we are excited....Lady is going to love it. Cricket...well she isnt sure where she stands on the little ones yet. lol


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

More details please, due date, gender, possible names, nursery theme colours etc...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations 
Cricket will love her little one, you'll see.
So exciting.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

fairlie said:


> More details please, due date, gender, possible names, nursery theme colours etc...


More details!! ok. 

due Date: Febuary 25th
Gender: no idea...we might leave it a surprise.
Names: hubby and I never agree on names so should be interesting what we end up with. lol.
Nursery theme: I think a light grey and a light turquoise, trying to go gender neutral as we can.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Holy Cow! Lady and Cricket are going to be big sisters! Maybe he/she will be born on Maggie's birthday, the 27th.
Now that would be cool. 
Congratulations! :whoo:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhh massive congrats. That's absolutely amazing news. Brilliant!!!!! Sending love xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Whoo hoo totes amaze balls!!!
That is fantastic news, so exciting for you both - I say leave it as a surprise (I did but deep down I kind of new it would be a billy!)
Oooo the dogs will have so much fun with dropped tit bits, socks pulled off and flung, learning to crawl and they will be able to wash baby's face for you!! 
So pleased and thanks for sharing your very special news - roll on 2016!! Xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations, brilliant news, what a lucky baby to have such great furr sisters waiting to great them


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cool another smoothie!!! Xoxo


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yay! We need more smoothies 

February though??! Such a long wait!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!:baby: :baby::baby: Did your two act differently before you found out?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHAHAHAHH!!! Donna!!! that was really funny!! 

My two have not acted differently at all yet. so far cricket has started giving everyone more kisses...but I am just chalking that up to her coming totally into her own character. 

Oh my two are going to love being around for all of the food scraps! lol. 

It sure is exciting. 
I know Lady is going to be head over heels and such a nana dog....Cricket was afraid of my 1 year old nephew. it was actually funny...She would bark at him, he would laugh at her bark then go towards her and she would run....she kind of made it a game. lol.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> AHAHAHAHH!!! Donna!!! that was really funny!!
> 
> My two have not acted differently at all yet. so far cricket has started giving everyone more kisses...but I am just chalking that up to her coming totally into her own character.
> 
> ...


Mine won't let me out of their sights! Aimee Jane has become more loving and cuddly. 

Lady definitely sounds like she loves kids!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Just had to pop in and add a HUGH CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is awesome, wonderful. exciting news.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

WOW! Fantastic news for you, a huge CONGRATULATIONS to you both,
(and to you Lynne),
I am sure raising puppies gives you a huge head start in the parenting stakes, I mean babies don't start doodle dashing for ages after they are born!
looking forward to updates.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA! Thanks everyone!! 
My friend who is a big dog lover has a 3 month old...she said the first month is just like having a puppy....so I am going to hold her to that! lol. 

hopefully we will be well prepared! 
There will be updates for sure...and hopefully lots of cockapoo snuggle photos to share!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's lovely. Many, many congratulations.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Amazing news! Congratulations!! Your girls will be amazing big sisters!

My little Henry is nearly 11 months old and he ADORES Tilly (she tolerates him... Unless he's eating, then she loves him!) he has started to pick her toys up and offer them to her, they're adorable together. Your baby is so lucky to have two fluffy sisters


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks so much!!! 
I know Lady will love it. hopefully Cricket wont be terrified!! 
Henry is adorable!! (the pics you posted in your engagement thread) 
Just so cute! and congrats to you again!


----------

